# Wow! A Mobile Motorhome Technician (that's good!!)



## 117294 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi everybody, 
i'm pretty new to all this chat lark but wanted to see if any of you had heard of this Mobile motorhome technician. 
I was staying in my first ever motorhome (Swift Sundance) trying it out at a local caravan park when I lost all power!! didn't have a clue what to do, totally pannicked!! Luckily Bob and Vera in the van next to us had a leaflet left under their windscreen wiper the week before & Steve had already given them a quote to fit a Solar Panel. Anyway cutting a long story short we gave him a call and after he had been out and fixed the fault (within the hour) I was really glad I did, he seemed to know everything, had a great attitude and was very reasonable with his price (unlike many Dealers). Turned out to be an Internal Fuse in Charger!! (his words not mine!) 
So if any of you want a great service I suggest you call him on (Phone number removed by moderator)

P.S. Thanks Bob and Vera!!!!!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

What area is he working in?


----------



## 117294 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi - Kent and surrounding areas as far as I know, not sure but very good tho


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynn

Whilst we appreciate independent links to reputable motorhome technicians, we do insist that the links are in fact independent.

What you are actually doing is spamming, possibly with an intention to deceive.
I have removed the contact number in your previous post and would appreciate it if you do not attempt to post it again.

Other members may wish to compare Lynns profile with that of the following member (just joined tonight):
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-28793.html
This member states his occupation as "Mobile Motorhome Technician"


----------



## 117294 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Gaspode,
My apologies - im new to all this, certainly didn't mean to mislead and certainly not deceive anyone, just glad he took my advice and signed up with you too. Sorry!
Lynn


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynn

Well that is strange isn't it?

Seems Steve shares virtually the same Email address as yourself too.

Quite a coincidence when you think about it isn't it? 8)


----------

